# Top 5 Things for first time owner and V puppy in 4 weeks



## T-bear (Jan 31, 2014)

Hi all,

We are very excited to have our new V coming home in 4 weeks. We are first time V owners and will be our only dog. We have been doing tons of research and are planning to crate train. 

From the experienced V families, what would your Top 5 recommendations be with the first few months of our new addition? 

Background - both work but are home for lunch. Longest stretch alone would be 3 hrs. 2 kids - 11 and 15 boys. Active family with sports, hiking, triathlon and camping.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Hi, T-bear, and welcome to the forums!!

It's been a long time since I raised a puppy, but these things should apply to your puppy-dog's whole life --

1) Be patient.
2) Be loving.
3) Be consistent.
4) Socialize, socialize, socialize. 
(You really can't socialize too much.)
5) Don't lose your sense of humor.

_p.s. Just one more... When it comes to your pup's health and wellness... when in doubt, go the the Vet!_


----------



## CatK (May 29, 2013)

Hi and welcome!

Completely what MsW said, and some of the biggest lessons I learnt early on (although they seem so obvious now that I'm sure you may already know them!)...

- Think like a mummy dog, how would she react (patient, loving, consistent)

- Remember it's a baby and can't be expected to know rules/control it's bladder/control it's emotions/make any kind of sensible decisions regarding what to chew and/or decisions about any kind of sensible action!

Have fun, the hard bit flies by, you end up loving them much more than you ever thought possible.


----------



## Vizsla Baby (Nov 4, 2011)

Congrats! Here's my 5 cents.
1. Unconditional love & snuggling
2. Don't acknowledge their puppy fears - they WILL get over them - don't be mean and intentionally expose them but if it happens just carry on as normal
3. Be careful not to over-exercise the pup. Let them grow to adulthood before you get into long excursions
4. You can buy cheap fleece blankets at CVS (3 for $9.99). They are great for dogs!
5. Take lots of pics! Stage a few in a location where you can take a similar picture in a year to see the difference in your dog


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Pick up some Ivan Dunbar material and start the pup out right on socializing, and puppy training.
If you haven't looked into clicker training yet, Karen Pryor has some good books.
If your thinking of hunt training
Training with Mo is a good book.
Prefect Start and Perfect Finish are good videos.


----------



## Kafka (Jul 24, 2013)

Enjoy it as much as possible (even when you're exhausted)

Trust that with being consistent and time bad habits will pass.

Be prepared to teach them everything, they're basically blank slates. Think beforehand of what behaviors you would like or not like so that you can be consistant feom the beginning (a lot easier than fixing bad habits). For example, always make them wait before an open door before going through or before getting out od the car etc. Yes or no on furniture etc.

Yes, I really like the suggestion of taking pictures in the same spot to see them grow. I wish I had done that. And videos. Lots of videos to capture that cute and goofy puppiness.

The first weeks are for bonding and basic rules like house training, crate training. Make sure to cuddle and play a lot. They're little babies so don't get mad or frustrated. and luckily their sweet faces will make you forgive them for their puppy problems.


----------



## T-bear (Jan 31, 2014)

Thanks for the feedback everyone. Some common themes in your comments. You just read so much and get overwhelmed with what you feel like you must know and/or do to ensure a happy, healthy and trained pup. Patience will be key and consistency is a must from what I can tell. We are going to see the litter and family tomorrow.


----------



## mlg1900 (Jun 12, 2013)

Hi,
Our girl is 10 months old. Few things I would recommend.

1. *Tired dog is a good dog! * 

Get up early to feed / potty/ and play before being in the crate for 3 hours. Don't let the puppy eat or drink right before bed. Try and stop food and water a couple hours before bedtime. Play about 30 mins before bed to tire her out then potty and bedtime. After I learned this, she would sleep from 9pm to 5am. 

2. * Have lots of old towels for her crate and a bottle of" natures miracle" to clean up accidents.* There are going to be accidents! 

3. * Always have your eye on the puppy* and when you cannot watch him put him in a playpen or crate. 

4. * Have LOTS of appropriate chew toys.* soft plush toys, rawhides, antlers, balls. Our puppy did not destroy the toys with stuffing, but if yours does, there are toys with no stuffing. I would always put an appropriate chew item in her mouth when she was chewing my hands. I never thought those hand chewing days would end! But at 8 to 9 months old this really stopped. 

5. * Start training and socializing early. Keep a light leash on your puppy while in the house.* Makes them easier to get to and correct! Nothing worse than chasing a puppy around the house that has a sock / tissue / shoe / whatever in his mouth that you are trying to get!


----------



## Ruthie_67 (Jan 25, 2014)

Hi, we have a 13 week old viz who we brought home at 8 weeks old. We too are first time dog owners, had done all the research, read as much as possible, decided on the breed and 'prepared' ourselves for Oscar's arrival. I'm by no means an experienced dog owner but here are five things for you ....

1) Oscar is determined and has only learnt by constant repetition, at times I have felt like bending the rules but stuck to it and I am winning!
2) It's okay for him to whine, even to bark, when he's in his crate, if I know he's not hungry, or needs the toilet, then he WILL get over it and settle down.
3) The whole family must live out the same rules.
4) They are extremely intelligent, teach him sit, down, fetch, etc., and give rewards. Oscar needs this kind of stimulation.
5) It's hard work, really hard work. Don't give up, you will be rewarded with snuggles, wet kisses, he will find a place in your heart very quickly!

Have fun, keep us posted!

Ruth


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

1. Enjoy puppyhood. Try not to stress about it. 
2. Take so many photos that you're embarrassed how many photos you have of your puppy. 
3. Know that whatever routines you start will be for the long run so just keep that in mind. Bec when you try to change the routine there will be crying and whining. 
4. Have a LOT of chew toys. We love nylabones! Our 21 month old female and three year old male still chew bones everyday and we usually have at least six to rotate. 
5. Enjoy puppyhood!


----------

